#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-03
<damdam> Bonsoir à tous, j'ai une question sur Banshee !
<damdam> Je veux synchroniser mon i-pod avec mais lorsque je transfert des chansons ça dit toujours que le format nest pas supporté.
<damdam> merci d'avance !
<damdam> re bonsoir... j'ai eu a redémarrer... quelqu'un connait bien benshee et les ipod
<damdam> merci
<Musashimaru> tu as quoi comme mformat de fichier? AAC?
<damdam> mp3 m4p
<damdam> et ca dit format invalide
<damdam> je me demande si ca fait toujours ca avec banshee
<Musashimaru> ha... ja,ais utilisé banshee
<Musashimaru> tu peux utiliser gtkpod pour extraire les morceau de ton ipod et les jouer en local
<damdam> en fait mon ordi avait plante et jai decide recommencer a zero
<damdam> avec mon ipdo donc il est vide en ce moment
<damdam> mais avec gtkpod jai perdu mes playlistes et le rating de banshee
<Musashimaru> si tu veux le remplir, utilise gtkpod
<Musashimaru> haaaaaaaaaa
<Musashimaru> ben je sias pas
<damdam> cest le bug
<damdam> mais si je le remplie avec gtkipod est ce que je peux apres synchroniser avec mon banshee ?
<Musashimaru> aucune idée
<damdam> merci .. je vais me coucher alors je reviendrais et je vais continuer a lire les forums !
<IdleOne>  forte chance que damdam  a besoin d'installer ubuntu-restricted-extras
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-05
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: ping?
<deuxpi> cyphermox: je crois que le Foonzo est rendu 18+ ;-)
<cyphermox> tu me niaise? :)
<cyphermox> heh, whatever
<cyphermox> pas sûr que je veux continuer à m'occuper de ca
<cyphermox> trop de chialage.
<cyphermox> pangolin: on peut te convaincre de venir au Foonzo?
<pangolin> cyphermox: maybe, what date?
<pangolin> cyphermox: My reason for not wanting to go to Saint Sulpice is because I don't drink (vary rarely have a beer) and I am just not comfortable in those types of places.
<pangolin> very*
<pangolin> but if you insist I will try to fight my social anxiety issues and I'll come out for an hour or so :)
<Kimlaroux> Foonzo, à saint-sulpice?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-06
<cyphermox> pangolin: looks like it would be October 21, and probably at Foonze
<cyphermox> *Foonzo
<pangolin> I will do my best to be there
<cyphermox> pangolin: it would be really great to see you there, we don't see you very often
<cyphermox> too bad KimLaroux isn't around yet, I would have explained the location thing
<cyphermox> Kimlaroux: you were asking about Foonzo yesterday no?
<cyphermox> euh, scuse, en francais ;)
<Ankman> heh
<Kimlaroux> yes j'askais about foonzo hier evening...
<pangolin> I like comment you melange the French and anglais
<Kimlaroux> en fait je me demandais pourquoi pangolin parlait de Saint Sulpice quand tu lui a demandé si il voulait venir au Foonzo
<pangolin> because cyphermox was responding to an email where I said I didn't like the idea of saint sulpice
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-07
<cyphermox> ouais
<cyphermox> pangolin: Kimlaroux: en fait c'est que je veux simplement accomoder tout le monde, mais avec le peu de temps que j'ai à mettre sur de l'organisation d'événement compte tenu de ce qu'il reste à faire pour Oneiric
<cyphermox> de mon côté c'est pas mal réglé mais quand même, on veut avoir une release de qualité :D
<Kimlaroux> J'ai aucune idée de quoi tu parles. Je me demandais seulement s'il avait maintenant un Foonzo à Saint-sulpice, ce qui me surprendrais vraiment
<cyphermox> non, c'est un endroit différent près du métro Peel
<cyphermox> pangolin: I gave you the Natty t-shirt right?
<cyphermox> oh, right, at the "global jam"
<Ankman> t-shirt?
<Ankman> my last t-shirt i got from will *g*
<bbigras__> cyphermox: Je viens de lire ton courriel.
<bbigras__> Pour joindre le groupe faut-il toujours se créer une page personnelle su r le wiki? Si oui, où exactement?
<cyphermox> ahah
<cyphermox> non, pas nécessaire
<cyphermox> ca aide si tu veux devenir membre *ubuntu* ou developeur, etc.
<cyphermox> Ankman: I went to UDS last time and brought back a t-shirt as a request from pangolin
<cyphermox> I may be able to do the same again provided I get orders early, and I don't want to bring too much because it will have to be in luggage and all (and i'm staying there two weeks)
<cyphermox> bbigras__: si tu veux te créer une page wiki ce serait sous ton nom d'usager; par exemple wiki.ubuntu.com/bbigras
<bbigras__> cyphermox: ok merci
<cyphermox> bbigras__: et si ca te tente de faire de quoi, je crois que les iso qui sont essentiellement les release candidate viennent tout juste d'être sortis, les liens sur iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<cyphermox> moi par contre je vais attendre à demain, y'est tard
<bbigras__> cyphermox: cool merci
<pangolin> cyphermox: yes you did give me the t-shirt :)
<cyphermox> yeah, figured now :)
 * cyphermox -> zzz
<pangolin> cyphermox: if you could bring me another t-shirt that would be great just tell me how much it is :)
<cyphermox> sure sure :)
<pangolin> I want to pay for this one hehe
<cyphermox> I can order in advance to make sure they have stock
<pangolin> how much do they cost?
<cyphermox> don't know
<pangolin> ok find out and let me know
<cyphermox> roughly the same as on the shop, IIRC
<pangolin> now, go to bed :P
<cyphermox> yeah, I'll go just watch tv and sleep, it's getting late and I can't do much more now that RC isos start being published or at least spun
<cyphermox> pangolin: tomorrow I'll send the "official" invite for the party to the mailing list
<pangolin> you want the cash in CAN$ or US$ 
<pangolin> I have both lol
<Ankman> cyphermox: pangolin?
<pangolin> yes
<pangolin> ?
<Ankman> never heard of
<Ankman> anyway, bed time, later
<tottto-drummond> salut tout le monde
<tottto-drummond> est-ce qu'il y a qqun qui a eu la possibilité d essayer l'adapteur de Freetalk pour Skype sous Ubuntu
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-08
<Ankman> bonsoir
<Musashimaru> bonsoir
<d2_racing> avez-vous lu les commentaires de RMS à propos de Steve Jobs ?
<d2_racing> http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/10/why-fsf-founder-richard-stallm.php
<Ankman> oh
<Musashimaru> ben y'a rien de special.
<Musashimaru> C'est Stallman
<d2_racing> ouais
<d2_racing> le taliban du libre :P
<Musashimaru> le truc, c'est que jobs a fait reporter la présentation du nexxus prime.... :(
<komputes> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/461058
<qwebirc25756> Bonjour j'ai un problème j'arrive pas a instaler windows xp sur virtualbox
<Ankman> oO
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-09
<faiob> bonjour tous j'ai un problème d'autentification avec la mise a jour de synaptic esque quelqu'un a une solution a ce problème?
<faiob> esque quelqu'un est sous Lucid Lynx ?
<pangolin> faiob: vous povez aussi demander dans #ubuntu-fr si personne repond ici :)
<pangolin> pouvez*
<faiob> pangolin problème résolut
<faiob> merci quand même ;-)
<faiob> re bonsoire a tous
<faiob> après avoir installer le paquet elfutils avec synaptic sous ubuntu 10.04 impossible de trouver ou esqu'il est installer quelqu'un sait comment fair pour le trouver ? svp
<faiob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705068/
<pangolin> Elfutils is a collection of utilities, including eu-ld (a linker),
<pangolin>  eu-nm (for listing symbols from object files), eu-size (for listing the
<pangolin>  section sizes of an object or archive file), eu-strip (for discarding
<pangolin>  symbols), eu-readelf (to see the raw ELF file structures), and eu-elflint
<faiob> ok
<faiob> merci
<faiob> je sais qu'il est utiliser pour systemtap
<faiob> cependant pour installer systemtap-1.6
<faiob> j'en ai besoin
<faiob> et j'arrive pas a trouver sont dossier courrant
<faiob> ou dossier père 
<faiob> et je me rend compte sur le web
<faiob> que pour compiler la version 1.6
<faiob> avec .configure
<pangolin> whereis elfutils
<faiob> merci
<faiob> cette commande me donne: elfutils: /usr/lib/elfutils /usr/lib64/elfutils /usr/include/elfutils
<pangolin> je crois que tu cherche /usr/lib/elfutils
<faiob> j'ai fait cette commande: ./configure --with-elfutils=/usr/lib/elfutils
<faiob> mais maleureusement bash me répond :
<faiob> v
<faiob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705110/
<faiob> donc pas de solution pour l'instant ;-)
<faiob> merci beaucoup
<faiob> j'avance j'avance
<faiob> esque quelqu'un sait commen applique-t-on un patch?
<faiob> comment*
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-01
<YoBoY> bonjour
<YoBoY> comment ça va ?
<qwebirc19039> SAlut tout le monde 
<cyphermox> salut
<qwebirc19039> J'ai une petite question pour vous 
<cyphermox> Edve: pose tes questions sur le canal, comme ca si je sais pas comment t'aider, peut-être que d'autres pourront
<cyphermox> s'agit d'attendre, pas tout le monde regarde le canal tout le temps
<YoBoY> cyphermox, salut. Alors quand et où ? :)
<cyphermox> ahah ca c'est toi qui est sensé décider
<cyphermox> Mardi ce serait parfait, j'ai apparemment un cours annulé
<cyphermox> (demain)
<cyphermox> mais on peut s'arranger facilement, l'idée c'est que j'ai un ami qui viendrait bien, impliqué dans ubuntu-qc
<YoBoY> ba si tu veux oui, demain soir ça me pose pas de soucis
<YoBoY> cyphermox, ↑
<cyphermox> d'ac!
<cyphermox> alors je te confirme ca sous peu, j'attends un courriel pour être vraiment certain que le cours est annulé (mais en principe il l'est)
<cyphermox> IdleOne: that good for you too, tomorrow?
<cyphermox> (evening)
<IdleOne> cyphermox: That is fine with me, let me know time and place.
<Ankman> party?
<IdleOne> Ankman: just a get together, you are welcome to join us.
<Ankman> ty
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-02
<YoBoY> bonjour
<cyphermox> salut
<YoBoY> journée idéale pour aller sur le mont royal :)
<cyphermox> hehe oui en effet, s'il ne pleut pas
<Chex> Ankman: just ordered that logictech webcam from Newegg US, will pick it up this weekend.. 
<cyphermox> l'air beau pour la journée
<cyphermox> Chex: cool
<Chex> cyphermox: how are you sir :)
<cyphermox> not bad...
<Chex> good good
<YoBoY> cyphermox: trop, alors pour ce soir ?
<YoBoY> -trop +yo
<YoBoY> envoie moi les infos par SMS, je dois bouger là :)
<cyphermox> IdleOne: you joining us?
<IdleOne> yeah, just let me know time and place
<cyphermox> where is feasible for you?
<Ankman> Chex: hope that works
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-03
<Chex> Ankman: thanks man, ill know next week when i come back and plug it in :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-04
<YoBoY> bonjour
<Ankman> bonjour
<cyphermox> salut
<YoBoY> comment ça va ? :)
<cyphermox> ca va.
<Ankman> oui, toi? [some delay...]
#ubuntu-qc 2013-10-05
<IdleOne> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2582-saucy-salamander-toronto-release-party/
<Ankman> cool
#ubuntu-qc 2014-10-02
<edve> Hey cyphermox_ as tu essayer Ubunu Mate ?
#ubuntu-qc 2014-10-03
<cyphermox_> edve: non
#ubuntu-qc 2016-10-05
<popo>  bonjour a vous  besoin d'aide pour ubuntu gnome 15.10 probleme clavier logitech le verouillage fonctionne mais les chuffres ne fonctiones pas mon clavier est celui ci   http://support.logitech.com/fr_ch/article/10052?product=a0qi00000069uczAAA   mon voyant vernum sur le recepteur usb est allumer mais lorsque je tape les numeros !!! bein rien voila si quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serai sympa  ps j'ai fais le tour des forums ubuntu et de google ect et rien
